# Liberty Movement > Defenders of Liberty > Justin Amash Forum >  Justin Amash wins his primary!

## brandon

Congratulations Mr. Amash. Hopefully you go on to become Ron Paul 2.0

----------


## brandon

Thanks for the note mod, but it's not speculation. This election has officially been called by me.

----------


## Epic

Just 5% precincts in, but yes he's winning big

----------


## low preference guy

lame MOD note.

i bet it was MRoCkEd

----------


## chudrockz

OMG SWEEET! Gotta look into it further but LOVE IT!!

----------


## brandon

> Just 5% precincts in, but yes he's winning big


That's enough to call an election if the spread is as wide as this. Polls are done with less than 1% of the electorate and usually have an extremely high confidence level with a margin of error magnitudes less than the amount Amash is winning by,

----------


## CoreyBowen999

Lets go Amash..

----------


## UtahApocalypse

One local station has called it "a BLOWOUT!"

U.S. House Dist. 3 GOP Primary
7% OF PRECINCTS REPORTING
 	Justin Amash	6,717	*47%*
 	Steve Heacock	2,706	19%
 	Bill Hardiman	2,460	17%
 	Bob Overbeek	1,290	9%
 	Louise Johnson	1,270	9%

----------


## nobody's_hero

How's the district (winnable?)? Could we have a big moneybomb for him to get him off and running for the general election?

----------


## MRoCkEd

> How's the district (winnable?)? Could we have a big moneybomb for him to get him off and running for the general election?


The General Election is almost a lock!
It's R+6 in a Republican year!

----------


## Epic

> How's the district (winnable?)? Could we have a big moneybomb for him to get him off and running for the general election?


It's solid republican.  The republican incumbent retired.  10 times more republicans voted in the primary than did democrats.

----------


## brandon

> How's the district (winnable?)? Could we have a big moneybomb for him to get him off and running for the general election?



He doesn't even need to campaign. It's in the bag....strong Republican district.

----------


## Texan4Life

way to go!!

----------


## chudrockz

BIG BUMP for another Ron Paul in the US House!!!!!

----------


## chudrockz

PS, where oh where can we get "official" results?

----------


## libertybrewcity

Ron Paul number 2, Justin Amash! 2 against 433. Bring it on!

----------


## Agorism

link to results?

----------


## low preference guy

http://www.politico.com/2010/maps/

MI-3

----------


## Agorism

Did RP endorse him?
C4L?

----------


## TheTyke

Awesome!! Great tidings! I called my relatives and told them... good news from the liberty movement is always welcome.

----------


## MRoCkEd

> Did RP endorse him?
> C4L?


"Justin Amash is one of the most principled young leaders I have seen in a generation." - Ron Paul

----------


## brandon

Ron Paul gives out endorsements like the government gives out welfare checks..... but I think in this case Ron Paul is right.

----------


## brandon

bump

----------


## specsaregood

> Ron Paul gives out endorsements like the government gives out welfare checks..... but I think in this case Ron Paul is right.


fair enough.  but for ME, this says it all:



> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR.
> GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49546
> 
> PAUL, RON VIA RON PAUL 2008 PRESIDENTIAL CAMPAIGN COMMITTEE 
> 12/15/2007 400.00 28931047182

----------


## TheTyke

> AMASH, JUSTIN A. MR.
> GRAND RAPIDS, MI 49546
> 
> PAUL, RON VIA RON PAUL 2008 PRESIDENTIAL CAMPAIGN COMMITTEE
> 12/15/2007 400.00 28931047182


Haha!! It looks like he was one of the overeager ones who couldn't wait till the 16th... I'd say today was an epic victory for the liberty movement!

----------


## HOLLYWOOD

Nice Job

----------


## WhiteHaven

Since he only got 40% of the vote will there be a run off?

----------


## Jordan

> Since he only got 40% of the vote will there be a run off?


Nope.

----------


## Badger Paul

Another Congressional District in our pockets!

----------


## thomas-in-ky

Very nice!

----------


## nayjevin

YouTube - &#x202a;Lil Troy - Baller, Shot Caller&#x202c;&lrm;

----------

